# Schedule 40 or 80



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Please describe the location. Is the conduit subject to physical damage and if so how much? No one word answers allowed. :no: Details, details, details.


----------



## Blue_volt (May 5, 2009)

Sorry, it's located on the right side of the house, 15 ft away from the basement door . There is no way to walk along the run because a flowers bed , I'm planning to run a PVC from the existing disconnect to a pvc junction box in the new location , and the a whip with a liquid tight ... It is a #10 wire.


----------



## Blue_volt (May 5, 2009)

1/2 in allows 4 # 10


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Schedule 40 should be fine as long as it is out of the way of the lawn mower and weed wacker. Also, strap every 3', so, it doesn't sag too bad from the sun.


----------



## Blue_volt (May 5, 2009)

Thank you so much !


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

What's the advantage of sch40?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> What's the advantage of sch40?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is cheaper than schedule 80. Schedule 80 which is much thicker


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> What's the advantage of sch40?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you mean sch80?

80 is to be used where subject to physical damage because it is thicker and stronger than 40.

If you meant what you asked then, 40 is cheaper and has more room inside.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I use 2 supply houses regularly. Neither one of them wants to listen to me talking about schedule 80. If I get my order in before they make their order, I can get some sch 80.


----------



## Blue_volt (May 5, 2009)

I couldn't find sch 80 neither , that's why I starded this conversation . Have a great day !


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

What size are you looking for? I'm thinking at one of our suppliers 3/4 is the smallest we can get.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Did you mean sch80?
> 
> 80 is to be used where subject to physical damage because it is thicker and stronger than 40.
> 
> If you meant what you asked then, 40 is cheaper and has more room inside.




I always thought it strange that sched 80 was tighter inside dia. than 40 .

the Inside is what we work with .



Don


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> Did you mean sch80?
> 
> 80 is to be used where subject to physical damage because it is thicker and stronger than 40.
> 
> If you meant what you asked then, 40 is cheaper and has more room inside.




I meant 40, up here we can only use that in the ground . Can't be exposed at all. Smallest I've seen or cared to look for might have been 2" or 3" usually we use 4"


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Haven't done much duct bank though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Blue_volt said:


> 1/2 in allows 4 # 10


I think schedule 80 PVC has a hole in it the size of a pencil.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I have never used sch 80. Even when I run it right above the ground. Even when used in a public parking area emerging from the ground. I don't think I ever even seen it, except one time when I accidentally bought a 90 that was sch 80.

You would need to be in a really, really bad area to have to use schedule 80. Unless your area has some kind of local amendment.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Blue_volt said:


> 1/2 in allows 4 # 10


3/4 for life.

I use 3/4 or 1" for everything. Mostly.


----------



## Blue_volt (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all this feed back, is like gold to me ... 💡


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well looks like I use sch 40 as well! I thought sch 40 was this db2 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Did a new soccer stadium and the utility mandated using schedule 20 embedded in concrete. 4" schedule 20 that comes in 20' sticks is a major PITA, it wants to break on its own just sitting there on pallets. I imagine that the difference between 20 and 40 is similar to the difference between 40 and 80, probably takes a hydraulic bender in addition to the heat gun to form it...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

never heard of sch 20. is that like emt?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

The only schedule 20 I know about is irrigation pvc. And the only reason I know that, is cause I worked with a guy that bounced between electrical and irrigation work.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

papaotis said:


> never heard of sch 20. is that like emt?


Pretty close ... Aka super thinwall pvc.. I would stay away from that .. 

I have it here in Philppines but most philippines electricans kinda stay clear of sch 20 pvc conduit...

They can collosped in undergroud useage..


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> Pretty close ... Aka super thinwall pvc.. I would stay away from that ..
> 
> I have it here in Philppines but most philippines electricans kinda stay clear of sch 20 pvc conduit...
> 
> They can collosped in undergroud useage..


You know even if that stuff is buried 6 - 8" underground, if you drive your truck over someone's irrigation lines, the pipes will usually break.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Jarp Habib said:


> Did a new soccer stadium and the utility mandated using schedule 20 embedded in concrete. 4" schedule 20 that comes in 20' sticks is a major PITA, it wants to break on its own just sitting there on pallets. I imagine that the difference between 20 and 40 is similar to the difference between 40 and 80, probably takes a hydraulic bender in addition to the heat gun to form it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk




No . The difference between, sched. EB 20 , and sched.40 PVC 

The i/0 is the same as any 1/2 " conduit ..except sched 80 PVC , 
but the outside is thinner. The wall of the conduit is very thin to be 
encased in concrete .

You will not mistake it for sched 40 when you pick it up . Utility Conduit .


Don


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Whale, today matter of fact I torched me an 8'' offset on a 2'' schedule 80 pvc conduit that is going to be 1/2 of a mast riser. The other ten feet will be grc and that is the part going up thru the roof. I got my triple nickel buried under a boatload of other stuff at the moment and didn't feel like trying to straighten things up just to get it out into the open. So I did a C.S. style mast riser. :laughing: Our inspectors ok using a 2'' water pipe clamp up there at the weatherhead so that the mast is bonded. Which by the way brings up a question. We all know all metal of a service must be bonded, but how about the roof flashing pan? Never ever have I seen a roof pan with a bonding lug attached and bonded to the mast. Nope. Must be that little rubber boot is considered better insulation than all that there plastic covering around conductors on the wire running thru the mast pipes........


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Well looks like I use sch 40 as well! I thought sch 40 was this db2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you've got it figured out. In Canada, Sched 80 is for plumbers.


----------

